# Is it worth growing bag seed?



## CrownMeKing (May 18, 2013)

I've been holding onto two seeds I got from Attitude about two years ago, The Blue Hash didn't sprout and the Diesel did but she got fried in the sun while I took a nap. Haven't grown for over two years now and my skills are showing . Anyways I'm no longer interested in ordering seeds from overseas and since I don't live in a medical state it'll be pretty damn hard for me to get some feminized babies, and my connect for cuttings is iffy so I'd rather not take a chance. Anyways I bought all this FFOF and pots with nothing to put in them. Deciding about giving in and growing some bag seeds. What's your opinion on Feminized to Regular seeds? Do any of you grow bag seed every time? Just don't want to out in all this effort to get a male or worse...two .


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 18, 2013)

Considering by your own admission you have no other options, yes of course it is worth it! Unless you want to grow tomatoes or something I guess.


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2013)

Ya really your options seem limited, either grow or don't grow. Bag seed can turn out real nice if you grow it right. At one point most genetics were just some seeds found in killer bags!


----------



## jimdandy (May 18, 2013)

According to folklore, Chemdog came from bagseed! We all know the story now. Yes its worth growing bagseed. It is cannabis after all! Not knowing what youre growing can have its pros and cons. Pro it could be absolute fire! Con, It could be some long flowering Sativa that stretches to hell and needs 20 weeks to flower. That's just a few off the top of my head. I have a nice seed collections that includes, Regular, Fems, and bagseed from stuff I liked. I have one bunch that I got from a late friend that Ive already named in his honor. The weed was potent and very berry smelling. One of these days I may plant it.


----------



## Blazin Purps (May 18, 2013)

You should totally grow it out, one of my more favorite plants I grew out was from bag seed a year ago before took clones. I would give it a shot plus its your only option but at least you have 2


----------



## Jogro (May 18, 2013)

See my grow report on Mexican Schwagg, in my signature. 

The quick answer is that it depends on the bag in question. But if you like what's in the bag, chances are good that you'll like plants grown from se-eds found in the bag.


----------



## tylerrrrr (May 19, 2013)

IMO I think so.

I have a bagseed growing right now and if all goes well I will be making _her_ into some hash.


I have seen bagseed produce some potent bud in the right conditions.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 19, 2013)

grew bagseeds one time and they all hermied, but it was all the ceeds I had at the time so I finished them, and the smoke was killer. 
I did end up with a few hundred more of those same ceeds, but never ran them again. lol


----------



## Dirf (May 20, 2013)

Yes. I got myself about a 3 month supply of weed growing 5 bag seed plants. The bud was actually pretty tasty and awesome because I dried and cured it. Personally I will continue to use Attitude seed bank, but if I had to I would grow with bag seed. I will post pics when I get home.


----------



## rippn13 (May 20, 2013)

Hell yeah it's worth it. I always have a few bag seeds going and have come across some great stuff that way. 20+years ago that's how a lot of us got started. Just hand picked the good ones and went with it. 

I ended up with something that was really close to Sensi-Star this winter from bag seed.


----------



## Galvatron (May 20, 2013)

some elite cuts have been found by growing bag seeds. chemdawg is one and the white is another. who knows, maybe youll find the next latest and greatest cut from your bag seed. good luck.


----------



## Jogro (May 20, 2013)

jimdandy said:


> According to folklore, Chemdog came from bagseed! We all know the story now.


The story is that chemdawg came from "bagseed", but it sure as hell wasn't a random bag of cheap Mexican schwagg. If you believe the story (which is questionable), it came from a bag of privately grown top-dollar stuff.

Again, not all "bagseed" is created equal. Ceeds found in bags of high-end bud are likely to be the offspring of plants that went "hermie" due to stress or borderline genetics. These plants "could" be excellent, or they could be hermie prone (or both!). 

If you're specifically talking about smuggled-in Mexican weed, there is actually a pretty wide variety of plants those can come from. Most "schwagg" contains mostly landrace Mexican sativa genetics, but a lot of the lines are hybridized now, and these can contain some Dutch/indica genetics mixed in, or even (supposedly) autoflower genetics. What in any individual bag is a crap shoot, and you don't really know what you're going to get until you try growing it. 

Are these worth growing? I think they are. I've done this many times, and never finished one that I later thought was a waste of time. 

I think the most important caveats here are that sativa-heavy genetics tend to stretch on flowering, and can take a long time to finish. If you are in a part of the country with early winter, and you end up with a long-flowering sativa, and you are growing OUTDOORS, the plants may not finish before frosts come.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 20, 2013)

Grow it out. It may be great. It will be fun to see how it goes.


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2013)

bag seed is most likly shit. if you want to smoke shit grow bag seed. theres a big reason seeds are so pricey. its better to save up 100 and get a ton of fems and some cloning gel. one seed for starters then clone. please save yourself some time and allot of stress. buy seeds.


----------



## Jogro (May 20, 2013)

silasraven said:


> bag seed is most likly shit. if you want to smoke shit grow bag seed.


Have you ever even tried growing any? The Mexican grow ops don't use these genetics because they're "shit", they grow them out because the plants are tough as hell, heat and drought resistant, and provide decent potency even after being pressed into bricks, and shipped 3000 miles through 140 degree heat. 

I'm not saying you're going to win the Denver Cannabis cup with these genetics, but trust me, you could definitely do a lot worse with many of the lower end commercial beans out there: 

























> * theres a big reason seeds are so pricey*. its better to save up 100 and get a ton of fems and some cloning gel. one seed for starters then clone. please save yourself some time and allot of stress. buy seeds.


The ONLY reason ceeds are so pricey is because they're *ILLEGAL*. If they weren't illegal, drug cannabis ceeds wouldn't cost all that much more than hemp ceeds; ie a few dollars per POUND (not per ceed!). 

And given that commercial ceeds are so pricey, there is something to be said about decent genetics you can get for FREE. 

I don't disagree that if you have the ability to get commercial ceeds, you'll probably have better results, especially if you're a new grower. Again, sativa plants are meant for outdoor growth; they're stretchy and take a long time to finish. Commercial hybrid plants have been bred for indoor growth, plus if you select them wisely, you'll not only be assured of something good, but you'll also have a good idea what the plant will look like and its flowering time before you start.


----------



## KushKrew (May 21, 2013)

The story behind Chemdawg is that it was bred off seeds found in a bag of weed bought at a Grateful Dead concert by Chem (SkunkVA) himself. If Chemdawg hadn't planted those, we wouldn't have NYC Diesel, OG Kush, or any of the other 'fuel' smelling reefer that was ALL bred off the original Chemdawg. So a few pips from a quarter ounce of dank planted out and just look at the heritage those few pips have left. For a few seeds from a bag of weed, talk about blazing a trail!!!
Who knows, that bag-seed can be the best thing you ever smoke man


----------



## KushKrew (May 21, 2013)

Oh btw, on the price of seeds... There's a company called Seedmakers.com, their gear is on the 'tude, 15 USD a ten-pack of fems. A mate of mine brought me some of their Critical knock-off which I grew out this summer... I think I should do a strain review on it, it was truly DANK, tasted like Big Buddha's Cheese but with a strong White Widow influence, nugs were MASSIVE and if I say DENSE I mean it, you could probably knock somebody out with it (I mean physically). I have a suspicion it's mostly Mr Nice genetics just re-branded. Woth a shot if you're on a tight budget!!!!


----------



## althor (May 21, 2013)

silasraven said:


> bag seed is most likly shit. if you want to smoke shit grow bag seed. theres a big reason seeds are so pricey. its better to save up 100 and get a ton of fems and some cloning gel. one seed for starters then clone. please save yourself some time and allot of stress. buy seeds.



Ignore this entire post by Silas.


If you BUY seeds, most of the time you will get what you pay for.
If you grow bag seeds, well you COULD end up with the next C99.


----------



## Jogro (May 21, 2013)

althor said:


> Ignore this entire post by Silas.
> 
> If you BUY seeds, most of the time you will get what you pay for.
> If you grow bag seeds, well you COULD end up with the next C99.


The chance of you ending up with the "next" C99 from a bagseed is greatly increased if you're starting with a bag of C99!

Again, the results of a bagseed grow are almost entirely dependent on what's in that bag. 

If your pull your ceed out of a bag of bricked Mexican schwagg you'll get one thing. . .it will probably be good in its own right, but its not going to be C99, or Chemdawg!. If you're starting with a ceed from a bag of sour diesel, you'll get something else (and maybe hermie prone). 

One poster reported really good results from "bagseed" found in a bag of Green Crack. The ceeds in question were probably Green Crack S1. . .the same exact ceeds that Riot ceeds charges $23/bean for and Sickmeds $8. If your bean is from a bag of high end commercial stuff, chances are good that there is *someone* out there offering a similar S1 or F1 cross for $8-20 a bean, even if you don't know exactly what the genetics of your particular bagseed are. 

On bean cost, I'd say there is a ROUGH correlation between bean quality and price, but its certainly not exact, and there are plenty of exceptions. For example, Sannies gear is relatively inexpensive, and by most reports, its as good as stuff costing 2x as much. Some of the more expensive genetics (eg Doggies Nuts, CropiCanna, Riot) are probably only really "worth" a fraction of the asking price based solely on the quality of the genetics.


----------



## MarWan (May 21, 2013)




----------



## AliCakes (May 21, 2013)

Hmmm....grow bag seed and have your own marijuana, or don't and have to purchase crappy bud for $15-$20 per gram. Is this really a question?


----------



## Jessicolo (Sep 30, 2013)

Last year I bought a bag of chemdawg. Found about 3 seeds and planted all of them around May here in CO. Now I have one huge flowering plant that has taken over my 6x8 greenhouse. It is my first time grow as I can do it legally now but I'm kinda worried about potency and THC content. Will it be the same as the herb it came from?


----------



## bryleetch (Sep 30, 2013)

might as well. If your getting seeds in your nugs you buy you might as well grow your own for better quality


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 30, 2013)

Shit I just found a ceed in an amazing bag of iranian g13. Can't wait to get home and pop it.

I have a collection of ceeds from amazing 'dro' from back in the day. While I may not know the genetic makeup, who cares if then plant turns out to be amazing. Many awesome, welknown Strains have been found this way as one offs. I have enough geneticsrunning now which should be high quality so I can pop a few mystery ceeds now.


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Jun 12, 2015)

I know this post is super old

 I found two of these in some of the best weed I've ever smoked...
I got it from a club in sac

What are the odds if I plant it,
It will come out like the weed it came out of ???


----------



## green217 (Jun 12, 2015)

Jogro said:


> The story is that chemdawg came from "bagseed", but it sure as hell wasn't a random bag of cheap Mexican schwagg. If you believe the story (which is questionable), it came from a bag of privately grown top-dollar stuff.
> 
> Again, not all "bagseed" is created equal. Ceeds found in bags of high-end bud are likely to be the offspring of plants that went "hermie" due to stress or borderline genetics. These plants "could" be excellent, or they could be hermie prone (or both!).
> 
> ...


I've grew out cheap brown ugly mexican bag seed on my first grow. Outside in a veggie garden didn't care for it properly at all and I ended up with some OUTSTANDING smoke. That half hearted first grow turned me into the grow addict I am today.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cookie_rookie said:


> I know this post is super old
> 
> View attachment 3438559 I found two of these in some of the best weed I've ever smoked...
> I got it from a club in sac
> ...


You got a good chance at having a more hermie prone plant but that is what I heard for the reason their is so many different Girl Scout Cookies lines but the problem is most of them are producing fucking pollen so I'm not so interested in GSC plenty of good weed that ain't prone to hermie. 

You can get something really good obviously may not even hermie.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 12, 2015)

Yep its worth it.....


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Jun 12, 2015)

So now what ?

Can I put it into soil 
Tips advice ?

Woke up this morning and the paper towel was a little dry
Like 70% I'd say will this effect it ?


----------



## John Dieselman (Jun 17, 2016)

Yo VTMickmaq

BEAUTIFUL MAN!!! Would love to get more info on what you have there. Bag seds have been worth it to me. I've ordered 2 times. The first was a pick n mix from the tude. I was a rookie then, and didn't know A THING about cloning. My second order was lost...never got shit. And...I was lucky enough to be gifted an Afghooeyxtrainwreck clone. ( not to be confused with Afwreck) that died in a basement flood.however I was gifted about 20 Strawberry Dogshit seeds from a friend. And a King Louis viii OG freebie spot out about a dozen seeds. and about 9 months ago a found 1 seed in an oz. Of some killer. It is a stanky lanky Sweet purple skunk that sprayed a litter box true purple. Grade A smoke. Sounds like a dream and it gets better every time I run it. I found an excellent strawberry dogshit mail and open-pollinated a room a strawberry dogshit and the King Louie mother. Even though the movie was from a feminized seed I still was able to Goetz a few Keepers and decided on one that was most like the mother. Somehow I found a couple of boys in there and took the best one and hit the mother with it and got a few seeds from that. All that being said I still I'm looking forward to running the cbd-crew skunk Haze. Because yes you can get some killer smoke from bag seeds but as far as overall performance I would go with a reputable Seedbank preferably with roots in either Northern California or Colorado and I would go with regular seeds


----------



## Jon021781 (May 6, 2017)

CrownMeKing said:


> I've been holding onto two seeds I got from Attitude about two years ago, The Blue Hash didn't sprout and the Diesel did but she got fried in the sun while I took a nap. Haven't grown for over two years now and my skills are showing . Anyways I'm no longer interested in ordering seeds from overseas and since I don't live in a medical state it'll be pretty damn hard for me to get some feminized babies, and my connect for cuttings is iffy so I'd rather not take a chance. Anyways I bought all this FFOF and pots with nothing to put in them. Deciding about giving in and growing some bag seeds. What's your opinion on Feminized to Regular seeds? Do any of you grow bag seed every time? Just don't want to out in all this effort to get a male or worse...two .


Honestly i am growing 2 seedbag plants right now one is definitely indica the other sativa. And they look better and growing nicer then other bought seeds also they seem to both be looking fem [this next part is not truth just a personal theory ] i think they where born from a hermaphroditic plants which would make sence why both random seeds are female so my guess unless it was a male in the group. Because other then silver colwhatever its called if how you get fem seeds. Any bag seed l as long as it was stored correctly[ like in my case 3 years in a cool dark basement no freezing no heat and stored away from shit like towels sponges paper anything that holds moisture cuz it will activate ]and not cured by fire will rehydrate and produce as long as you can grow better then the last guy it will come out better.


----------



## kaydeezee (May 8, 2017)

At what point would I know if my bag seed' seed was a hermi? If I grow 10 bagseeds what's my chances of getting 1 plant all the way to harvest with no hermI?


----------



## Jamk911 (Aug 13, 2020)

know this is old but yeah thus far.. my 2 bag seeds were both fully female.. and both look great... week 1 of flower heading to week 2..both indica dominant and are 4 feet tall .. about a foot a week of growth .. and were very thick until the flowering stretch..now normal
Free.. and 2 for 2 on female.. cant complain..


----------



## Anothermeduser (Aug 13, 2020)

Just ran some bagseed from 15 yrs back, chunkers, probably go through more and keep looking the one was close to a keeper and chunks up heavy. Mix it up, folks are loving old school bud these days, these were herm seeds from a big dollar cut


----------

